# Vue and Poser



## Scurra (Jun 17, 2005)

This is what happens when you read too many fantasy books, this image was inspired by Trudi Canavan's Black Magician Trilogy.. The guy in the book is named High Lord Akkarin. 







I got some weird lighting effects over the hands that i'm not too pleased with but i'm going to be reworking the image and introducing some scenery at some point so i'll try and fix that then.


----------



## danny (Jun 18, 2005)

Excellent work.  Can't wait to see the final product.


----------

